# Waiting for Breeze to explode ;) PIC HEAVY**Kidded!!



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

This is Breeze, she is due this week, anyone want to venture a guess on what she'll be having this year?! :wahoo:





































The pictures aren't the best and I think she was saying "Hey, stop looking at my butt" but they are pictures.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Waiting for Breeze to explode  PIC HEAVY***

WOW! :shades: please, please tell me that you photoshopped those pictures and "stretched" them sideways... it looks like she has an entire goat-army hiding in there!

I'm voting for :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

For her sake, I hope she kids soon! I'm sure she will be so happy to get that weight off her belly...


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Waiting for Breeze to explode  PIC HEAVY***

She's huge!! 
I guess she'll have quads or quints. ( all girls


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Waiting for Breeze to explode  PIC HEAVY***

sorry to say but those pics were taken and uploaded, no photoshop lol. I really hope for does too! She's six and I have NEVER gotten a doeling!! ray: for a doeling!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Breeze to explode  PIC HEAVY***

:kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: in that order


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Breeze to explode  PIC HEAVY***

ray: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Waiting for Breeze to explode  PIC HEAVY***

Haha I could only hope so everyone!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Waiting for Breeze to explode  PIC HEAVY***

You're feeding her too good. 
Quads, hands down.  
:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Waiting for Breeze to explode  PIC HEAVY***



farmergal said:


> WOW! :shades: please, please tell me that you photoshopped those pictures and "stretched" them sideways... it looks like she has an entire goat-army hiding in there! .


I was totally gonna say that!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Breeze to explode  PIC HEAVY***

I'm sending :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: vibes your way-you deserve all girls, of course unless you want one to be :kidblue: . This is going to be exciting, can't wait to see!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Waiting for Breeze to explode  PIC HEAVY***

Looks like she'll be having a litter! My goodness...she's big! Here's hoping no matter how many there are...they all come out by themselves and healthy!!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Waiting for Breeze to explode  PIC HEAVY***

Wow,she's huge :shocked: I'm guessing 3 maybe 4 and hope you get :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Waiting for Breeze to explode  PIC HEAVY***

Its so funny how they can get so huge and still stand on their little legs! LOL I am thinking at least quads!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Waiting for Breeze to explode  PIC HEAVY***

Yes, today, nothing. ugh...They play tricks on you, they start to swell up in the rear-end you stay home, they don't kid...come on ladies!! :roll:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Waiting for Breeze to explode  PIC HEAVY***

I missed a Pizza Hut trip once because of that!!! :hair:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Breeze to explode  PIC HEAVY***

I'm going with triplets :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblack:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Waiting for Breeze to explode  PIC HEAVY***

I swear I'm not being greedy, one doe that's all!! JUST ONE!!! ray: please?


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Waiting for Breeze to explode  PIC HEAVY***

She just went into labor this morning, so let's see that army lol.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Waiting for Breeze to explode  PIC HEAVY***

She just went into labor this morning, so let's see that army lol.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

She had a buck and a DOE!!! They were just giant with a combined weight of 25 pounds~ WOW!!! I'll put pics up as soon as they get their sea legs and are a bit cleaner...woo hoo... :stars:  :leap: :clap: :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! :thumb: Wow,they must be huge. Glad you got a :kidred:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Congrats on the doe! :kidred: :birthday:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats! :stars: Can't wait to see pics of the little ones... errr, I mean GIANT ones... are you sure you didn't breed her to a Boer?! :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Yikes!!! 25lbs???????? I'm glad you got a doeling!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow those kids are half grown already, LoL!! Congrats!! I was going to say 3 or 4 because I had a LaMancha doe about that big this year and she gave me quad doelings. My mom who delivered them while I was at work said that she saw how small they were as they were coming out and started wondering how many she was going to have in there ;-). Congrats again;-). I love this time of year and all these babies being born.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yay! I seriously thought she'd have more than 2 kids though...man was she huge!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on getting a lil' girl!!!


----------

